# Mosquito



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Now that the ice is gone, time for some spring time casting. Anybody been out casting yet?


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Not yet, hopefully by the end of the week. Gonna wade the shallows


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Hitting the river for pike on Wednesday then mosquito on Thursday for pike, right before the front coming in on Friday ,through the weekends drop in temps, and some rain may mess up the river depends how much.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

I am going to probably give it one more week until I go out casting the shoreline. Give the water a week for those edges to start warming up a little and let the fish move up close to shore more.


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

Does anyone know if you can put a boat in on Mosquito yet? Is there still some ice?


----------



## dowop (Aug 17, 2012)

Just left the park. There was one boat on the lake on the South end.


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

dowop said:


> Just left the park. There was one boat on the lake on the South end.


Thanks, are there still sections iced over?


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

I am sitting at the 88 launch and there is still ice 100yds out


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

lawrence p said:


> I am sitting at the 88 launch and there is still ice 100yds out


Ok thanks, was hoping to put the boat in this weekend but don't know if that's going to happen.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

I was going to hit the river today but looking at the fast flow this morning I’ll wait for it to come down some. 
So I went out to mosquito for some wading on the north end, still ice along the shore past the duck blind, water stained and nothing hitting. Drove over causeway and ice along the south side and SW side is iced in with some open areas. Ice right up to edge of bridge opening. South winds on Thursday will push that stuff around. Got a few pics.
























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HAAS16 (May 29, 2017)

Waded the cemetery this evening. No ice and no bites


----------



## BudIce (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm sad to see the ice go, had some good outings South of causeway and bouy line this year


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for the pics brother. This made my decision much easier lol. 
Boats ready to go and I’ll be on the north end tomorrow morning


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Gl let me know you end up. Tight lines


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

Fished down by the dam this morning. A few dink perch, nice morning. Saw a couple boats out.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Alwayzfishin and I are out now tied off under the bridge out of the rain.


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

We waded walnut and off the beach yesterday for about 5 hours until 8:00ish, only seen 2 other waders and a few shore fisherman. Not a single bite. A ton of huge 15+ inch dying shad were swimming up next to us one went right into my brothers net on his waist. Saw about 10 guys down at the overflow, on guy said he got 30 perch there in a hour didn't see the fish though. Only 2 boats out.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Alwayzfishin and I are out now tied off under the bridge out of the rain.


Gotta be pretty windy under the bridge.?. Looks like the rain is moving out on radar. Hope you guys are doing good.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Were good now, heading to some waypoints.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Were good now, heading to some waypoints.


You two are hard core. Impressive!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Were good now, heading to some waypoints.


Did you catch anything under the bridge?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Nah we were basically letting the storm pass. Beautiful out here now.


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Adam with a 5lb 21” pig.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Thanks for the invite! After I did all that voodoo to get the lake open for you You can't even invite me or say thanks? Ok strong...... I see how you be haha


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

His 14’er bro. Get your stuff ready for some eyes. Your welcome to go out of mentor with me anytime.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

You may have done all of the VOODOO, But they never signed any permission slips to fish "MY LAKE"!!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> His 14’er bro. Get your stuff ready for some eyes. Your welcome to go out of mentor with me anytime.


I'll probably join ya one of our erie boats is going to be down till mid summer so we are down to 2 and that's not enough lol we did a lot of casting deeries last summer and that was a blast. Its a nice break from trolling for 10 straight years!


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Are you guys out there just bass fishing or you trying for other stuff


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Anchored, vertical jigging. Ice fishing in a boat.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Anchored, vertical jigging. Ice fishing in a boat.


Tough bite today for sure. I like this pic better tho, lol. Possibly a 4lber but it did measure 21”... Water temp in pikie bay was 42 upon entry and 48 in the back by the two creeks. I was very dissatisfied that neither one of us hooked any pike. Figured we would at least get one? Water was pretty muddy tho, cleared up a little as you continued throughout the bay. Lots of milfoil and some old Lilly pads. Looked very fishy in there. Probably should have spent more time picking it apart. Next time I’ll try harder.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Throw spinnerbaits for Pike right now white chartreuse or red are all good Pike colors. Also big jerk baits or swimbaits.


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

Has anyone put a boat in and tried for walleye yet? I have never fished Mosquito but have been dying to try it. I live about an hour away, was hoping to put in tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

nice to see something is biting!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

DHower08 said:


> Throw spinnerbaits for Pike right now white chartreuse or red are all good Pike colors. Also big jerk baits or swimbaits.


I threw all these baits in the bay! All except red spinnerbait. Notta


----------



## Krt1911 (Mar 30, 2014)

Helped a friend start to break in his new motor today. Did not fish, just drove around. Water temp was 39 at the dam 37 at the causeway. Water was very dirty at the dam and got worse as you went north. 4 or 5 inches of visibility at most.


----------



## Wishful Walleye (May 17, 2017)

Drifted for walleye this afternoon for about an hour and a half. Wind was brutally cold and too strong to get a good drift. I did have one fish on but lost it a few feet from the boat. Was using a #7 Jigging Rap in Perch color. Marked a bunch of fish in 16-22 fow. Hopefully wind dies down for tomorrow afternoon..


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

I haven't been out to mosquito in a few day, is the state ramp on the se side of the causeway open yet? last time I was there it had a few 100 yards of pack ice still.


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

ezbite said:


> I haven't been out to mosquito in a few day, is the state ramp on the se side of the causeway open yet? last time I was there it had a few 100 yards of pack ice still.


Yes sir. Your good to go.


----------



## sylvan21 (Jul 9, 2010)

Been open for a few days.


----------



## hookingshaw1986 (May 2, 2015)

I told you the pike secret you found them on the ice go to what was working its shiukd work


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> View attachment 296997
> Adam with a 5lb 21” pig.


The neurons in my brain are firing off! --Tim


----------

